# Really bad names for pets



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

If you wanted to give your pet a really bad name, what might you come up with? I have some ideas.

Name your dog Pavlov. Name your lamb Mint Sauce. Name your steer Gravy, or your pig Bacon.

Anybody else with a sick mind here?


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

What made me think of this, is that my neighbors have really cool dogs. Sometimes I take them a bit of food. Tonight I had a cigarette and they were looking at it hoping it was a treat for them. Pavlov came to mind and then some other ideas did.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Jack. A friend of mine has a dog named Jack. Especially bad for a small dog that likes to jump on furniture.


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

My brother threatened to name his dog "Stay"...

I like the idea of naming a "jumper" 'Jack'...


----------



## chefboyofdees (Nov 11, 2007)

and she named him DeeOHGee...(emphasis on the second sy-lab-ble)...I guess I shouldn't say anything...my Pin's full name is "The Old Codger's Artful Dodger" or Dodger for short....(yes!, I"M the Old Codger:lol


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

This isn't really a bad name for a dog, but back in the summer of 1972 I managed to acquire a stray dog for a while. It happened shortly after the Munich Olympics, where a certain swimmer acquired a record number of gold medals, a record that stood for 36 years.

My first name is Mark, and the breed of the dog that adopted me was a small Spitz ....

mjb.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Gordon Ramsay named his turkeys or geese (can't remember which) after well-known British chefs/cooks. He then took them off to the slaughterhouse in time for Christmas....


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

The first two hogs I bought I named Ham and Bacon. The next hog was named Porkchop. The next hog was named Sausage. Shortly after they were acquired each had a litter of pigs and I had far too many to name


----------



## 404chef (Jul 9, 2008)

i have a male miniature poodle named "Boopie" i bet that gets a tease or two from his male friends at the dog park LOL :lol:


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

When I was in my early teens I stayed at a boys home, in a predominantly black neighborhood.
We had an all white dog named Honky.
The neighbors loved us.

When I was in my early 20's, living here in Humboldt, everyone seemed to have a dog whose name referenced the prolific marijuana growth in the area, such as Bud, Buddy, Budly, etc.
We wanted to be a bit different, so our black lab was named Resin Hashly Roachclip.....but we just called him Rez.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey that sounds really distinguished :smiles:

I had an all-black cat once that I named Sheep. Ex-wife had a bichon that I gave a mohawk, and colored the mohawk pink with food coloring.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

A friend of mine had a pure black cat named Coke. Most people didn't get it.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Gonna hijack this thread for a second.

I worked with someone whose ex-wife told him the name of her newborn daughter.
She said it was (phonetically) "PAJ-uh-muss"
He said "wow, what an interesting name. Where'd you come up with that?".
She said she saw it in the Sears catalog, and then she spelled it.

She had named her daughter Pajamas.


----------



## maywen (Dec 26, 2007)

I had two cats once.
A farm cat that kept the rodent population down - Alexander Mouseripper
A beautiful chinchilla that had deadly claws - Jean Clawd Van Cat
My current cat is just plain Sylvester (you can guess what colour!)
Yes we DID have a yellow canary named tweety....just asking for trouble wasnt I?


----------



## mpeirson (Jan 10, 2008)

We have three shih tzu's named Zoe, Eor, and Pippy. Our cats are named Titus Pullo and Lucius Vorenus. I guess it could be worse.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

had a toy chihuahua named Gigabyte

bastard of a dog.


----------

